# Seitz S4 sliding window



## namder (Sep 20, 2006)

The Seitz S4 sliding window in my Autotrail Apache has sprung a leak. I have traced this to the upper "water runoff slot". On the Seitz website, the S4 doesn't have an upper slot, only a lower one. I have both on mine. Does anyone know if I can just block this off with a sealant. The slots for the water runoff are on the top edge on this upper slot which seems a bit strange as the one on the bottom has the slots on the base which looks obvious.

John


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Are you saying that the 'run-off' is on the inside?
There is usually at least one at the bottom, draining the slider channel.
It is too dark now to go and check mine but will let you know if I have one at the top.
Unless there is some vital ventilation factor that I cannot envisage, if it leaks....stop it! There is of course always the possibility of the leak entering from elsewhere, so once bunged up, this should become clear.

Alan


----------



## Fairportgoer (Jun 24, 2008)

Hi John,

Ours began to leak last year. Also we noticed a draught coming through the sliding bit. We did seal it but in the end decided to get Essanjay to put in a new window on this year's service. We changed it for the hinged type as it gives a better clearer view out........but they are not cheap!

Sorry if this. Does not help.

Regards

Dean


----------



## namder (Sep 20, 2006)

rosalan said:


> Are you saying that the 'run-off' is on the inside?
> There is usually at least one at the bottom, draining the slider channel.
> It is too dark now to go and check mine but will let you know if I have one at the top.
> Unless there is some vital ventilation factor that I cannot envisage, if it leaks....stop it! There is of course always the possibility of the leak entering from elsewhere, so once bunged up, this should become clear.
> ...


Thanks Alan, The runoff is a plastic insert on the outside. The lower one has the drain holes on the underside. The upper one looks identical but the drain holes are on the top. This may be some form of ventilation but carefully pouring water through the holes and nowhere else, a little of it runs down the inside of the window. This surely shouldn't happen as rainwater has been getting in. I'll block it off and see what effect it has. An email to Seitz is awaiting a response although I shan't hold my breath.

John


----------



## namder (Sep 20, 2006)

I have solved the problem, no thanks to Dometic/Seitz. According to one of their agents, the upper water runoff slots on the upper frame should point downwards. They prise out and I have turned them upside down and tested with my trusty hosepipe. No leak detected.


----------

